# Janitor Editorial week of 4/23/2012



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Dear RTF friends,

As you can imagine, I can't go into specifics. But I will say that when my home phone is ringing and my kids are afraid to pick up; It is time to do something. When a jerk is phoning my home and telling me in a poor Indian accent that he's Microsoft support calling about computer errors, it's time to do something. 

When some moron's calling my cellphone multiple times, hiding behind a blocked phone number, finally mustering up the guts to say one crude word and then hang up, it's time to do something.

Feel free to see the announcement at the top of the page. This stinks to have to do this, as the vast majority of the RTF family is awesome. But our community has some trouble amidst our ranks right now. 

To all new registrants, please do not take it personally. I hate to have to not trust anyone who comes in new. But I've been lied to one time too many. And now it's affecting my family.

I can tell you all that this has been a wonderful part of my life for 13 years. When you run a resource this closely for that much of your life, it becomes part of who you are. 

To sit at the dinner table and have my youngest son asking about the badguy who's calling, and what he might do to us.... Well, try putting yourself in that place.

I ask each and every one of you. Before you hit the submit button, please think about if what you are writing presents any value. If it throws gasoline on the fire of someone who's not stable, is there any value?

For those of you who are grandfathered in with a "handle" and don't post under your real name, beware that you are asked to use the resource properly. 

I'm not playing games on the internet. RTF is a real resource here to provide real value. RTF is not here to keep my little son from going to bed at night feeling secure.

Chris Atkinson


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Chris

I am so sorry that you - and more importantly, your family - have to deal with this nonsense

Ted


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Too many people take this stuff too seriously. Its dogs and a game people. Lighten up. Disagreeing over it is fine, getting into real life threats and attacks is another whole story. Just last week someone on RTF called a friend of mine and asked him "who the hell is he to be giving training advice?" Really people? Grow up and grow a sense of humor....

/Paul


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Chris,
I am so sorry that your son is having to experience anything that makes him feel the need to worry.

In the past week, I have started a reply on a few threads and never hit the "submit" button. I realized that my comments would not add anything productive and would possibly just stir up other mean comments. Perhaps it would be good if some of our other RTF members would take a second to read their reply and think about its content prior to hitting the "submit" button.

Very sad that, after 13 years, you are having to take these steps. I thoroughly understand your decision and hate that you had to go this route.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow. From our PM's a few days ago I knew you mentioned some trouble but I had no idea. I don't even know what to say about this other than I'm sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Chris, I am so sorry you and your family are having to deal with this. What a crying shame. All this in return for the good you, and RTF, do.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I too am sorry that you, and your family especially, have to deal with this type of thing due to the RTF. As a father of two daughters I can imagine how you felt during that dinner table conversation.

I agree with a couple of others that too many people take differing opinions and debate as personal attacks. And too many turn debate into personal attacks. Whether it's with a buddy over a beer or someone on a forum we should be able to have constructive debate and disagree without sinking to the level of tossing out threats and personal attacks.

.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Nobody should have to go through what you are going through. This is unbelievable.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Speechless....but filled with anger



Apologize that your family has been put thru this by some ********* third party, very sorry Chris....


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

That sucks! You've always been open with your contact information. It's pretty sad that may have to change. Hope you are able to figure out who it is.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Unbelievable this is happening to you and your family Chris.
Some humans (and I use that word loosely) never cease to amaze me.
Hope you find out who it is.


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Chris,
Sorry to hear about this.
This forum is a great place for information. It is unfortunate that some have to take it to the nth degree.
Bo


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this nonsense. I don't see how anyone can get wrapped up in this train wreck and take it to to that level. 

Hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I just read this with a feeling of total disbelief. Neither you nor your family should have to put up with that kind of bs. It is just too warped for my mind to comprehend that people would be bugging you personally. I am truly sorry Chris, you don't deserve it.


----------



## okie drake (Dec 5, 2011)

As a person who has posted little but read A LOT and appreciates the info that this site routinely provides, post #2 pretty well nailed it.

Unbelievable.

Thanks for the forum and the great resource(s) it provides to many.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Chris, I'm so sorry, I hope the creep is caught and punished.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Chris, so sorry to hear. You've not only provided a great venue (when people choose to use their powers for good and actually want to talk dogs!), but lent an ear to a lot of folks personally. It takes a really sick mind for someone to do what they are doing to your family. Self serving to not care that they can frighten a child and put you on the defensive. Hopefully this person will see how serious this is and just move along.

M


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Incredible, Chris! I hope you have the miscreant identified. There is no excuse for that kind of behavior, and that goes triple for involving your family. 

Like Vickie, I've chosen to delete posts rather than send them. I can't imagine calling your to harass you about this wonderful service you provide. 

I trust we will be rid of this individual, and avoid such in the future.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like to change my user name to my real name but can't figure out how to do it. 

I do not approve of this kind of behavior, and Chris you have my support for you and your family. This is not taken lightly by me.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Chris!! No one should have to put up with it, especially someone who is trying to do something positive for those trying to train a dog.

In 2005 a Navy kid here in Dahlgren VA, drove 1300 miles to Texas to confront someone over an internet feud. The boy ended up setting fire to a person's house, thus sending him to pound rocks for seven years in Leavenworth..

So when you mentioned "If it throws gasoline on the fire of someone who's not stable, is there any value?" It reminded me of this incident of just exactly that.. Hopefully this will pass without problems. I agree with the rules at the top of the page and if you need anything additional from me, I would gladly provide.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

ltrollin said:


> I would like to change my user name to my real name but can't figure out how to do it.
> 
> I do not approve of this kind of behavior, and Chris you have my support for you and your family. This is not taken lightly by me.


I would like to see more people take the step to using their real name. It's a step in the right direction, especially considering this headache Chris is dealing with. For those that have been around a while and prefer to use their call sign, having your real name in the signature line would be better than not at all. It's hard for me to take people serious that prefer to post under an alias. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris, 

Sorry to hear that news. I also hope you pursue a restraining order against the said person. It would be great if the person worked somewhere that would suspend them from work if they got a restraining order placed upon them.....additional punishment for being a wack-job...For public service employees' it would go in their permanent file and sometimes is cause for termination.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> I would like to see more people take the step to using their real name. It's a step in the right direction, especially considering this headache Chris is dealing with. For those that have been around a while and prefer to use their call sign, having your real name in the signature line would be better than not at all. It's hard for me to take people serious that prefer to post under an alias. Just my humble opinion.


Thank you Mr. Orwell....oh wait, that was a quote. 

I've gotten a few PM notes asking me to reset usernames. I'm knocking them off as they come in.

Thanks to all of you.

Chris


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Thank you Mr. Orwell....oh wait, that was a quote.
> 
> I've gotten a few PM notes asking me to reset usernames. I'm knocking them off as they come in.
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Since I use my real deal name I figure I'm entitled to a catchy quote in my signature line.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

My real name hasn't changed. Bubba Happy Beerchaser .

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris...

You can say a bunch of things about me...

Including, no matter what, I always used my real name.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Thank you Mr. Orwell....oh wait, that was a quote.
> 
> I've gotten a few PM notes asking me to reset usernames. I'm knocking them off as they come in.
> 
> ...


Would it work to go with first name, last initial, or, first initial, last name?

I just don't want my posts here coming up in an internet search of my name.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Chris Im very sorry you and your family have had to go through this, no one should have to.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Chris, first of all, thank you so much for the work you have put into this site for all that time, secondly I am so sorry things have gotten so out of hand that you are being harassed at home. Like other have mentioned, I have self edited post or deleted them entirely after thinking about it a minute. 

John


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Chris...
> 
> You can say a bunch of things about me...
> 
> Including, no matter what, I always used my real name.


Thanks Ken,

You may have some helpful answers for me. I may try to call your cell sometime soon.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

mitty said:


> Would it work to go with first name, last initial, or, first initial, last name?
> 
> I just don't want my posts here coming up in an internet search of my name.


 
You're grandfathered in. Don't worry about it.

I know all about internet searches. My name is toast...I will just have to try and be as honest and straightforward as I can.

If some others were doing that, it wouldn't be an issue right now!


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Consider this my first post using my real name.... like I told you my wife never liked SouthBryanLabs anyway. She said it sounded like a Meth Lab.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW!!!

Chris, if I need to change my screen name I will.
Let me know.
Feel free to change it if it helps.

I feel awful about what you have described here.
I would, in my own way, very much like to help you with this issue!!!
Remember, a dog is a dog untill you look him in the eye, then he is *Mr. Dog!!!*;-)

stan b


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

mitty said:


> Would it work to go with first name, last initial, or, first initial, last name?
> 
> I just don't want my posts here coming up in an internet search of my name.


EXACTLY!!!
Although these circumstances that you are dealing with are troublesome to say the least. Would it not be right to say that this happened b/c you have your personal info out there? Now you are asking ALL to do the same and possibly be involved in the same situation as your families. NO?

Would it not be better to give you all the info you need so that you know EXACTLY who they are,Just not the whole world.

You know me by first and last name. I just don't care for the whole world to know it. 
First and last names plus addresses show up in ht catalogs. That is scary in and of itself. If you were to ask people to not use handles but real names only, it would not be hard to find them. I would hate to think i would have to sleep with one eye open b/c of a disagreement on the internet.
Thanks for letting me keep my handle.
Hoping your house is back in order soon!!!


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow. That is so uncool/uncalled for it's not even funny. Man I'm really sorry this happened to you and your family. I just hope the animal gets what they deserve in the long run.

I've got my name in my sig file, but if you want me to change my handle to my name you just let me know and I'll do it.

Joe Dickerson aka Socks


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Chris I am also so sorry for what you and your family are going through. Thank you for the wonderful service you have provided for us.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I am very sorry that your family is being so negatively impacted but the positive things you are doing for us all.


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris, never in my wildest dreams would I imagine this happening to you and your family. I sympathize what you are experiencing because I am a former basketball coach and my kids asked me once at dinner, "Dad, why do people hate you for coaching?' That put a whole new perspective on everything. I coached a couple of more years and finally realized that life is too short and family is number 1!!!!! You are to be commended for your service, Chris, and in the end you and your family will be stronger (because good things happen to good people). I am sorry to hear all of this. You have my blessings.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

RTF is a wonderful resource and your dedication to it is truely appreciated. To have your family dragged into these petty internet squabbles is unthinkable. I sincerely hope this gets resolved quickly and to your satisfaction.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris, if you had used an alias.... would you be in this predicament? This is the first forum I have ever seen that has real names. Some people hide behind a screen name, but screen names also keep the good guys safe!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

You can have any handle you so desire, but, sign your own name to each post, is and always will be my opinion. No excuses . 31 years in Law Enforcement, now retired ...many threats...no confrontations..even when I saw those individuals in public.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

rooster said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> Although these circumstances that you are dealing with are troublesome to say the least. Would it not be right to say that this happened b/c you have your personal info out there? Now you are asking ALL to do the same and possibly be involved in the same situation as your families. NO?
> 
> Would it not be better to give you all the info you need so that you know EXACTLY who they are,Just not the whole world.
> ...


I posted my cellphone to John Fallon on RTF on Saturday night and got the cellphone call within moments. Yes, I'm sure the phone rang from the coward hiding behind a *67 or whatever that trick is, because I posted my number. 

Rooster, there is no way I can run a resource like this and be reachable, judge field trials and be reachable, interact with the retriever community and be reachable, and still "hide". 

I have no choice in this community to do anything but lead by example. I disagree 100% with you that I should hide behind a fake name. I have always respected the abilities of others to not use real names. Until today.

I've gotten feedback from experts in many areas and all have agreed with the approach taken. 

Rooster, I could make my numbers unlisted today. It would not be long before the new numbers are known. That's the way our community works.

It is not about hiding identities. It is about being respectful of others, treating others the way you would like to be treated, and being accountable for your actions. Allowing fake names does not make folks accountable.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Criquetpas said:


> You can have any handle you so desire, but, sign your own name to each post, is and always will be my opinion. No excuses . 31 years in Law Enforcement, now retired ...many threats...no confrontations..even when I saw those individuals in public.


Actually, that no longer works. 

All new accounts will be first name and last name for their username and then validation of their identity provided before account approval.

Chris


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Actually, that no longer works.
> 
> All new accounts will be first name and last name for their username and then validation of their identity provided before account approval.
> 
> Chris


"End of discussion"...

Lock it!

I'll help you so you don't have to keep resonding on this. ;-)


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Actually, that no longer works.
> 
> All new accounts will be first name and last name for their username and then validation of their identity provided before account approval.
> 
> Chris


Hang in there man and give them my number to call, they might not be too happy with what they get in return.


----------



## Kendall Steffensen (Sep 19, 2011)

Chris,

I am extremely sorry to hear of your circumstances. I wish you and your family nothing but the best. To the person causing a young boy to be afraid, shame on you.

Kendall Steffensen


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow. The internet is an incredible resource-and a menace. People who would previously have had to show up and face someone in person to have an argument can now be cowards and bullies at the same time. Sad and stupid that this person doesn't have enough of a life to do something constructive with his time; despicable that this has escalated to involving your family. I hope you can and will prosecute this idiot. This is not acceptable behavior. I am sorry that your son has to encounter this kind of person before he has the tools to understand what it is all about. I am aka Marlana Smith....and prefer a handle because I like to retain as much privacy as I can. I hope this is resolved quickly, Chris. I very much appreciate and have learned lots from your great resource.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Chris-

I hate this episode for the impact it's had on your family.

As you know I've always been a proponent of real names as they are important for forum civility. Simply put, when real names are used the forum members tend to be more careful in what they say.

Eric


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Sad world when it comes to this
Sorry


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Was going to change My On Line user name,, but couldnt figger out how too do it..


You will see my real name in my signature...

If any of you want to call mee and arguein person, fell free, But I wiill prolly slam the phone down on you!!!

I am ALWAYS RIGHT!!:razz:

Gooser,,, er I mean MICHAEL BAKER!!!

Chris.... I am sorry for any problems I may have caused you in the past.....

I really ENJOYED rtf...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Sad that someone who wants to be a part of the retriever community wants to act like this and cause problems for you. It is a small world indeed and there are enough who know who this person is that it will not be long before he has no place in our community.
It is just about dogs picking up birds or not and that should never bring someone to harass and threaten someone else and even more so their family. 
I hope I never cross paths with this individual.


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Chris - I am so sorry for you and your family. What a shame that you are having to deal with this. I've never met you, but you sure seem like a great guy, with a very fair sense of dealing with folks. I wish the best outcome possible for you and yours.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Chris,
I hope it was not like the threat you received years ago from a mutual POS.
sorry for your inconvenience,
Sean


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Sorry your going through this...

Are you going to stop allowing 'Guests' to view the forum too? Doing this would prevent non-members from looking up threads when they google/search our names. I think? I could be wrong! I'm wrong a lot!


----------



## Cappy_TX (Jan 6, 2003)

I couldn't help but notice last night that the former Ron Artest of the Lakers, who legally changed his name to "Metta World Peace", was still at his old behavior patterns. He was ejected in a 2nd overtime Lakers win over OK City. He'll probably be suspended.

Point is ... a rose is a rose by any other name. Change from a screen name to an actual user's name but unless the behavior is self modified, the name change is for naught. Kinda like putting lipstick on the proverbial pig from the 2008 primaries? 

BTW ... Cappy_TX aka Nevada Jim aka Jim Belmont. Change it to whatever pleases you, sir.

And more importantly ... I'm sorry that your son had to be exposed to mean spirited behavior by anyone, especially one of his Dad's associates (and I use that term lightly). Perhaps it could become a worthwhile learning experience for him as I'm sure Dad will handle it as well as any Lab he ever handled.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Chris-- 

How very upsetting for your family and totally uncalled for as well. If you need anything at all please don't hesitate to call. Weezie would love to see the boys!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Chris, I have never met you but I love this site. I am so sorry you and your family are going thru this. I like real names so I know who I am talking to.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I am very sorry Chris.
as I can type faster than I can think
and have a WICKED mean streak that turns on quick
I aint gonna type what I am thinking.
lets just say..... I got a lot of gas



.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

badbullgator said:


> Sad that someone who wants to be a part of the retriever community wants to act like this and cause problems for you. It is a small world indeed and there are enough who know who this person is that it will not be long before he has no place in our community.
> It is just about dogs picking up birds or not and that should never bring someone to harass and threaten someone else and even more so their family.
> *I hope I never cross paths with this individual*.


See how different we are?

I hope I do!!!!

PEACE!!!!

stan b


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Now everyone that changed to their real names, needs to sign their posts with their old "handle" so we know who everyone is. 

I've been here 9 years and I'm too old to try and remember every ones real name *and* who they once were.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

How does knowing usernames on this site help prevent someone from blocking their number when they call you? Not trying to be a smart alec but aren't we talking about two different things? Someone wouldn't even need to be a member here to get your number and call.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh and I'm never giving out my real name so you can forget it!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris,

I'm sorry your family has been brought into this. If I were in your shoes I'm not sure how I would handle this, probably not as well. I once had someone send me a threatening letter when I apparently cut them off in traffic several states away. It was surprising the impact that had on my mind. I can't image how it would play on a child's mind.

I frequent another site that requires real names, in some form. It does add some civility. It's not perfect though.

RTF is a wonderful resource that many value. I'm sure most of us will support any, and all decisions you make to do what is best for you and your family. 

In the end, this is just about playing games with dogs.

God bless,

Tom


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for everything Chris. I don't think you or your son need to be afraid of this creep. They obviously do not have even the courage to admit who they are when communicating over the web. I doubt they would dare speak or act face to face!

Maybe the appropriate reaction is to post the creep's name, number and address here on the forum. I am sure he would get plenty of suggestions on how to improve himself.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I suspect the guilty party lives in my neck of the woods. Fortunately we travel in different circles.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

chris,
i regret the trouble you are having. you have provided me with a place to learn, a place to do dog business and a place to joke around with like minded dog folk. i appreciate you and support whatever changes are necessary to deal with these terrorists!

jmc


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

achiro said:


> How does knowing usernames on this site help prevent someone from blocking their number when they call you? Not trying to be a smart alec but aren't we talking about two different things? Someone wouldn't even need to be a member here to get your number and call.





achiro said:


> Oh and I'm never giving out my real name so you can forget it!


Some people will be more likely to police themselves before posting, if they can't hide behind a facade. Kinda the whole Brad Paisley "online" thing....


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I say we send Brian Cockfield over to Chris's House for patrols, the guy will never know what hit him!! Chris you shouldn't have to listen to any threats you are more of a man than me, I'd take my sandbox and Tonka trucks and go home and not listen to any of our BS. Thankyou for all the times and service you have done for our small retriever community I know I have been visiting this site almost daily for many years and have enjoyed most every conversation.
Thanks and sorry for these troubles,
Chad Baker


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris,

I'm sorry this has happened, and hope it stops immediately. I also hope that you are able to identify the person or persons responsible and take "corrective" action. 



Jeff Telander


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Some people just suck and I am so sorry your children had to find that out at such a young age. I hope this will be the end of it and life at your home can get back to normal.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW .... 
I agree with everyone else ... Sorry for and _UNFAIR_ to you and your family.

My Name is Danielle Rosalie Pellicci. It is my signature but If Chris says its my new user name .. SO BE IT! I post what I want people to read/see, I read what I ENJOY reading (and SO much of it I do) ... I comment when I feel I can contribute (and have time to do so).


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad Baker said:


> I say we send Brian Cockfield over to Chris's House for patrols, the guy will never know what hit him!! ........


*2X ha ha*

[/QUOTE] Thank you for all the times and service you have done for our small retriever community I know I have been visiting this site almost daily for many years and have enjoyed most every conversation.
Thanks and sorry for these troubles,
Chad Baker[/QUOTE]

*2X 2X *


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Can this person be banned from AKC and HRC events?


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Can this person be banned from AKC and HRC events?


I don't know for sure, but probably not. Not a bad idea though.

I also like Chad's idea about sending Brian to Chris's house.


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

Chris, if I were you, I'd contact the local legal authorities and make the aware of any threat or threatening nature of this call(s). 

While many think they are anonymous "online", they are not. Legal authorities have the ability to work with internet service providers and all others deemed necessary to get to the root of such problems. All that think themselves "anonymous", let me share something with you that you may not know: every single thing you say on the internet can be tracked back to literally the computer and seat you were sitting in when it was said. Not even "bouncing" around the US or world can keep you anonymous anymore.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know Brian but maybe he should go to the culprits house instead of Chris' house. Is Brian a bada**?


----------



## John Alles (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris as a few others have said I to do not know you, never met you, never spoke with but have always had the utmost respect for you and have always admired your level head when things get rough and your ability to be calm during the storm. I have always enjoyed the site, don't say much but read alot here everyday and thank you for what you do here.

I feel terrible for your entire family and it's heartbreaking thinking of your little boy, nobody should have to endure this but we all know the world we live in today and those who are out there. Wish I could help.......

Thank you for everything you do for us all, you have my total support.

PM sent to change to the rest of my full name.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris I am so sorry that someone has been hassling you. Knowing you and your family it is flat not kosher. I have been on here since forever and this is the GEST venue for retriever folks on the Net. This dog world is a small place and the person will brag or tell someone and their idenity will get back .........so sorry......


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Keven said:


> Chris, if I were you, I'd contact the local legal authorities and make the aware of any threat or threatening nature of this call(s).
> 
> Chris, as others have stated, I too am sorry this is happening to you and your family.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Keven is right Chris, this clown can be traced. He is probably all mouth but why take chances? I'm sure you will handle this in a positive manner and make it a learning experience for your family. Regards

Buddy Johnson, DEHRC


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Chris I am also so sorry for what you and your family are going through. Thank you for the wonderful service you have provided for us.


----------



## east tx hoghunt (Jul 20, 2011)

That is horrible that you and your family have to deal with something of this severity. I hope you find out the true culprit. I love this resource!!!(RTF)


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm sure Chris is aware that every computer has in IP address and can be traced. The problem is this was a phone call, not a post on the internet.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't know Brian but maybe he should go to the culprits house instead of Chris' house. Is Brian a bada**?


I like your idea even more Wayne. We just need to identify the person responsible for this. I don't know Brian either, but he must be a bada** He volunteered to go.


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

road kill said:


> See how different we are?
> 
> I hope I do!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Stan, Ill hold em, and you hit em!

Its BS Chris. Sorry you have this going on.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Chris--As a frequent reader and sometime poster, I'd like to say thanks for making RTF available. Hope you and your family stay safe.

Paul


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

If it is causing that much (bad) of an issue I would close it down! Nothing is worth you and the family's safety!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> How does knowing usernames on this site help prevent someone from blocking their number when they call you? Not trying to be a smart alec but aren't we talking about two different things? Someone wouldn't even need to be a member here to get your number and call.


Russ,

I can't go into detail on all that's happened. But the best practice today appears to be usernames that are "first name, Last name" And all new accounts are validated by a photo ID.

We have had a couple abusers who have created multiple accounts, using various free email addresses under various fake names.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Chris:
I am sorry for the harassment that you and you family have been receiving. RTF is a wonderful forum that provides us with a lot of knowledge, help and technical advise. Of course there will be some differences of opinion but I don't understand why we can't all live my the golden rule and treat each other as we would like to treated. I appreciate the RTF site and what you do to keep it running smoothly. Thank you. Kind Regards.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I posted my cellphone to John Fallon on RTF on Saturday night and got the cellphone call within moments. Yes, I'm sure the phone rang from the coward hiding behind a *67 or whatever that trick is, because I posted my number.
> 
> Rooster, there is no way I can run a resource like this and be reachable, judge field trials and be reachable, interact with the retriever community and be reachable, and still "hide".
> 
> ...


Usually, the REALLY good posts are the ones I miss. I was fortunate enough to see the one you put up Saturday night with your phone number in it and I thought it was one of the better posts you've ever written. A few minutes later, it was gone. Bummer! Wish I had printed it!

You and I have had several conversations over the years and I have to say that not only are you a genuinely nice guy, but you actually LOVE providing the resource that the world has come to call "RTF." It is THE discussion destination for the retriever community. Unfortunately, like "real life," there are some whack jobs out there ("unstable" is probably an understatement) who can't function normally in a social setting, be it on the internet or in person. Shake it off, man. You've done the right thing...and you ALWAYS try to DO the right thing. THAT quality alone will keep you ahead of the unsavories out there.

You've got a pretty decent sized "posse" out here...holler if you need some help... ;-)

*K*eith
*G*riffith


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Usually, the REALLY good posts are the ones I miss. I was fortunate enough to see the one you put up Saturday night with your phone number in it and I thought it was one of the better posts you've ever written. A few minutes later, it was gone. Bummer! Wish I had printed it!
> 
> You and I have had several conversations over the years and I have to say that not only are you a genuinely nice guy, but you actually LOVE providing the resource that the world has come to call "RTF." It is THE discussion destination for the retriever community. Unfortunately, like "real life," there are some whack jobs out there ("unstable" is probably an understatement) who can't function normally in a social setting, be it on the internet or in person. Shake it off, man. You've done the right thing...and you ALWAYS try to DO the right thing. THAT quality alone will keep you ahead of the unsavories out there.
> 
> ...


 
Brother Keith,

I can't wait to catch up with you on the phone again soon.


It makes me very happy to see you posting on here again.

LEt's catch up soon.

P.S....I'm apprenticing an Open...isn't that a scary thought?!


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I simply can't understand why people would bother creating fake email addresses, etc. to post on a retriever forum, or any other forum. This is simply a venue for discussing ideas or requesting help or just keeping in touch with other retriever folks around the world. Most of us are busy with our families, our work and our dogs. It is very sad that some folks can't use this resource as it was intended. Sadder even that someone like Chris, who puts a lot of work and effort into this resource, is being targeted by person(s) who apparently don't have much of a life. 

I view this site much like a large family. We don't always agree, we often argue, we are not always as nice to each other as we should be, but at the end of the day, we are still family and still should look out for each other.

I do hope you can track down this individual. I don't like cowards that hide in the dark.

Dawn Terrill


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Chris,

I'm so sorry to hear about these troubles. You are greatly appreciated and cared about, as this thread indicates. You are not alone, all of RTF is with you! Tell us,....wherever, whenever, whatever,.....how we can help.

Best wishes,
Dick


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Chris...I'm so sorry about all the "bad stuff" that you and your family have been subjected to lately. I'm praying that it ends for you very soon, like NOW! 
As for my username...I'd like it to remain as bmay. Most RTF'ers know who I am, but for those that don't...bmay is Bob May.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

You've got a pretty decent sized "posse" out here...holler if you need some help... ;-)

*K*eith
*G*riffith[/QUOTE]

Isn't that the truth. Chris has a huge fan club and I'd be willing to guess most of us are well armed. And unlike me, I bet most can actually hit something. 
Makes you wonder about the I.Q. of the perp.
I'm for combining Carol and Chad's strategies. Post the contact info for the guilty party and send Brian.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Wayne Beck said:


> Hey Stan, Ill hold em, and you hit em!
> 
> Its BS Chris. Sorry you have this going on.


That would be a bad day for someone.
Chris is my friend.
We have visited, he has been to my home.
I don't take kindly to people messin' with my friends.
Payback can be a MOFO!!!!


PEACE!!!!!

(or should I say "Just sayin'.........)


stan b


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Put him in a pitch dark room with Gooser,,, and a lock on the door,,, 


He will come out without a mark on him,,, but will have to be comitted fer life...

Gooser


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I don't know if I will ever get used to seeing Michael Baker instead of MooseGooser above your avatar, Mike.

Hmmmm, guess I'd better get used to it otherwise I might forget to pick on you!!!


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

As long as he keeps the jackass, we'll be okay.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Michael Baker said:


> Put him in a pitch dark room with Gooser,,, and a lock on the door,,,
> 
> 
> He will come out without a mark on him,,, but will have to be comitted fer life...
> ...


Michael Baker????? I think Chris should change it to Moosegooser aka Michael Baker. That would take care of the whole thing...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> Oh and I'm never giving out my real name so you can forget it!


It's OK Russ. We already know you...


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Michael Baker????? I think Chris should change it to Moosegooser aka Michael Baker. That would take care of the whole thing...


 
Sounds professional dont it!!:razz:

I think I kinda like it.... I'm a gonna wear a tie as I post from now on.....
Not much else.... But a tie none the less...

Gooser


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> I say we send Brian Cockfield over to Chris's House for patrols, the guy will never know what hit him!! Chris you shouldn't have to listen to any threats you are more of a man than me, I'd take my sandbox and Tonka trucks and go home and not listen to any of our BS. Thankyou for all the times and service you have done for our small retriever community I know I have been visiting this site almost daily for many years and have enjoyed most every conversation.
> Thanks and sorry for these troubles,
> Chad Baker


Chad, I offered my services to Chris a few days ago when I first learned of his troubles. I even offered to do it pro bono, but you know Chris, he's a much nicer person than I am. It's funny you mention taking your Tonka trucks home. I was talking to a friend about this yesterday and that's exactly what I said I would do. Close up shop. I am thankful that Chris is sticking this out. This in itself shows the kind of person he is.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Chris,

If you find out who they are, just send a little birdy my way.

I know people. Seriously. I KNOW PEOPLE.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Very sorry for your troubles over RTF. Chris . If I can be of any help please let me know . And tell your son you have a 325 pound Gorilla on your team


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Chris, thank you for providing this wonderful resource. I can't begin to list the great friends I've met over the years...folks that I never would have gotten to know without RTF making the connection.

No one should have to put up with being harassed...and especially to feel that their family is threatened. It takes a real yellow-bellied, pathetic coward to stoop so low. And if they can treat another human being so badly, I cringe thinking about the treatment their dogs receive. If the culprit is caught, I hope we get the chance to toss him under the bus.

If there's anything I can help with, just holler and I'm on it.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

The more I think about this the more mad I get. The RTF is such a great resource. Most of the people I've met in person in the dog games I met first here on RTF. My training partner, who really got me hooked wanting a "good" dog, I met when he posted a "I'm new here" thread and I saw that he lived 10 minutes away from me. That was about 5 yrs, and a new pup, ago. 

I have been amazed time and again when someone in the RTF family has had some sort of tragedy or hard times or been deployed to the war and people jumped to help out in any way they could. Most had never met the people they were jumping to help in person. They help because this is such a small community. A community that takes care of it's own like family, if not better. 

As ticked off as I was/am that you and your family have been subjected to something so awful, it has also reminded me of all the good that has been able to be done strictly because of the community you created via the RTF. For all the headaches some of us have caused you over the years, there's been a whole lot more good come from here. A lot of good that you should be proud of and your boys should be proud of you for making possible.

.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

fwiw-i had a bit of a stalker once. (she)it would call several times per day, then hang up without ever saying anything. so i started paying 4 buck per month to block any calls from restricted or blocked numbers. it has been peaceful.

i'm nathan jensen. you can change my username if you'd like. 

sorry that you've had to put in extra work for something that should run peacefully with little monitoring......freaking people.

thanks for everything you do.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Michael Baker said:


> Sounds professional dont it!!:razz:
> 
> I think I kinda like it.... I'm a gonna wear a tie as I post from now on.....
> Not much else.... But a tie none the less...
> ...


Hey I'm having problems with moss in my lawn. How do I get rid of it? OH wait that's a question for JERRY Baker, sorry. :lol: Glad to see yet another Michael on the forum, and very glad to know your real name.


----------



## browndogbill (Oct 2, 2010)

So sorry to read of your trouble. I hope you find the jerk and get this behind you. You know that I live nearby so if you need any help just give me a call.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Good grief, Chris I am very sorry to see this happening to you and family. :sad:  I am with Brian and the others on this one, let us know how to help! :evilbat:

Nothing special on my handle, spent a day or two in the Marine Corps finishing up in the reserve. Hence my handle is simply my initials and the Corps: George Billings USMCR. 

Like they say in Texas, "some people just need killing". :snipersmile:


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Chris, Sorry it turned out like this for you and the family. RTF is a victim of its own success. 

We had a issue a few years ago and I looked into a bunch of this but the person was pretty good at harassing/stalking. I ended up contacting the police who then intern contacted the FBI. Its a felony to threaten someones life over state lines on the phone. The phone company would not release to me phone my records. 

All I know is one day after the FBI was involved the problem went away.


----------



## MattC (Oct 10, 2011)

This happened with some people who live next to me actually. People threatening their lives and their 5 year old girl's life over twitter and the phone. FBI got contacted because of some of the things being said on the twitter account. Stopped the next day. People don't do things like that once they realize who gets involved.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

It is very sad that this type of BS has happened. I joined with my name because I feel that the people on this site all have the same goal in mind, a better dog. Thank you Chris for this site


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Chris,
> 
> If you find out who they are, just send a little birdy my way.
> 
> I know people. *Seriously. I KNOW PEOPLE*.


 
I know people too.............But they won't be available for 7 to 10 years:shock:


----------

